# ترنيمة طوباكي يا عذراء يا امي لنيافة الانبا بيشوي رووووووعة



## اغريغوريوس (7 أغسطس 2008)

*اضغط هنا*


----------



## بولا هانى فوزى (8 أغسطس 2008)

عوزين  ترانيم    مجانن

من غير  فلوس
زى    ترنيمت    طوباكى  يا  عدره  يا امى    ممكن


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة طوباكي يا عذراء يا امي لنيافة الانبا بيشوي رووووووعة*



> عوزين ترانيم مجانن
> 
> من غير فلوس
> زى ترنيمت طوباكى يا عدره يا امى ممكن


*
انت بتهزر 
حبيبي الترانيمة شغالة كويس ومجاننا*


----------



## يوسف الضعيف (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا شكرا الترنيمه دي نفسي فيها من يوم الانبا بيشوي ماقلها
ميرسي خالص وربنا يباركك


----------



## mlak1110 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة طوباكي يا عذراء يا امي لنيافة الانبا بيشوي رووووووعة*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة طوباكي يا عذراء يا امي لنيافة الانبا بيشوي رووووووعة*

*شكرا لمروركم جميعا وكل سنة وانتم طيبين مع المسيح*


----------



## ava bishoy son (14 أغسطس 2008)

*ترنيمة جميلة اوى ربنا يباركك
صوت سيدنا الانبا بيشوى حلو اوى​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا لمرورك يا ابانوب ربنا معاك*


----------



## النهيسى (16 يوليو 2009)

_حملتها راااائعه جدا شكراا​_


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## malak706 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الله محبة


----------



## angelnour (23 يناير 2011)

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ربنا يباركك  ترنيمة حلوا قوي قوي وصة ابونا ررررررررررررروعة شكرا ليك ــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## wael_raft2007 (15 فبراير 2011)

:new5:

الرب يباركك وجميلة الترنيمة اووووووووووووو ى


----------

